# $90 Centurion Find..



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

I got real lucky last week on two bikes. One of them I flipped and made $60 off of it, and the other one is a keeper in my size. An 87 Centurion Expert Ironman, almost scratchless for $90 off of C&L!

All I did to the bike was wipe it off, oil the chain, put some air in the tires, adjust the stem and seat, and rode the thing. The ride is sweet.. dam sweet...










About a month ago, I paid $43 for some aero pedal/toe clips, and $48 for some aero brake levers and hoods (Shimano 105), and the Centurion came with all of that, plus a tire pump!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow...that is beautiful....nice score


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Love my Dave Scott*

Old tri-geek here, Dave is the Merckx of Tri....


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Congrats on the find! 
What rims?


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

Kuma601 said:


> Congrats on the find!
> What rims?


Araya Super Hard CL370..


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Darn it all, why cant i find stuff like that. I mean that is a really great find. 

Im jealous. 

Bill


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

crossracer said:


> Darn it all, why cant i find stuff like that. I mean that is a really great find.
> 
> Im jealous.
> 
> Bill


Thanks.

I am so lucky that if this bike was giving a good down to earth cleaning, it would be classified in "new condition"! The frame is almost spotless. And the other one that I flipped was almost just as good. If I had paid $300 for this bike I still would be tickled pink. I have paid $500 for bikes, that I wanted, but got dings in the wheels, and or needed both tires and wheels.

I check C&L about 3 to 4 times a day. Because good deals don't LAST!! This one was posted about 3 am in the morning. I saw it about 5:30, and it had a phone number. But, I wasn't calling nobody 5:30 in the morning. Come to find out when I did call at 9:30 am, the seller told me that somebody else had called and was coming to see it at 3 pm. I quickly told him, from the pics, I want it, and I could be there in 30 minutes. Not coming to see, I want it.. He gave me his address. When I got there, the seller's house looked to be around $750 ot 1.5 million, so this seller was just clearing house, not trying to make or squeeze any money.

It had some beautiful look clipless pedals on it..I only use SPD-SL and toe clips, and I prefer chrome toe-clips on my vintage bikes. He went inside and came back with two sets of toe-clip pedals, one chrome the other black. I chose the black, and he switched them out. I started to say give me the Look and the toe-clips, but I would have been a hog!! 

Reading forums that deal with vintage bikes, this 7 month old newbie is quickly learning what to look for.. and my size..

Cheers, I got to run, time to go an check C&L again....


----------



## ArmyLTC (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow - nice score. What is this C&L site you reference?


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

ArmyLTC said:


> Wow - nice score. What is this C&L site you reference?


https://baltimore.craigslist.org/

Hit the link and go to your area/city..

IMO, this is where the hot finds are to be found.. they put something sweet on Ebay, and they will bid it to the moon. I have been forturnate to catch some good deals on Ebay too.

Luck to you.. BTW, I am on the Centurion today, ice on the street, and 25 degrees, the ride is SWEET!!


----------



## LokiWright (Jul 4, 2009)

More on Centurions at:
.
www.sheldonbrown.com/centurion
...or...
www.velobase.com (Articles section)
.


----------



## RFC (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's mine.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

RFC said:


> Here's mine.


Sweet man, super sweet!! :thumbsup:

I like the black stem/seat post, along with the black bartape..Sets it off good...And I know it rides...smooth as silk...


----------



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

*Centurion Prestige*

It is great to see you all so excited about these bikes. I have a '88 Centurion Prestige, Ultegra aero, look pedals. I upgraded to Mavic Kysriums when the ultegra rear wheel split. I started rideing again after 15 years off the bike (kids do that to you) and I did not realize I now have a retro classic. It is a great ride and i enjoy it. I built a new Look 566 over the winter, but i still plan to take out the Prestige.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

scuollo said:


> It is great to see you all so excited about these bikes. I have a '88 Centurion Prestige, Ultegra aero, look pedals. I upgraded to Mavic Kysriums when the ultegra rear wheel split. I started rideing again after 15 years off the bike (kids do that to you) and I did not realize I now have a retro classic. It is a great ride and i enjoy it. I built a new Look 566 over the winter, but i still plan to take out the Prestige.


Great, post a picture of that beauty!! 

As I stated at the beginning of this thread, I lucked up and get this bike. Also, I have been on the hunt for a vintage Schwinn Paramount..Not anymore!! . The prices on vintage Paramounts is through the roof.. If anything, I am on the hunt for a Centurion Ironman Master, and now a Centurion Prestige...


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

I was lucky to score on an 88 Specialized Sirrus about a year ago for $150. Since I live in the mountains I've upgraded it with a used triple and derailleurs to match. I've rode the damn thing all winter and find it to have the best ride of my three steel bikes. It's not as fast as the other bikes but after 30 miles fresher feeling.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

george kraushaar said:


> I was lucky to score on an 88 Specialized Sirrus about a year ago for $150. Since I live in the mountains I've upgraded it with a used triple and derailleurs to match. I've rode the damn thing all winter and find it to have the best ride of my three steel bikes. It's not as fast as the other bikes but after 30 miles fresher feeling.


Great find! :thumbsup: 

It is a hellva feeling when we score good!!  The lets us know that the "kid" still lives in all of us!!!


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

*RFC is my lost brother*

I have an 88 Ironman Expert Dave Scott, all 105's, and most importantly, Miami Vice Baby! Biopace is strange, (I thought my crank was FUBAR'd from the way it moved), but I like it now.

Serial is N6P7842 Made in Japan

Only upgrade were tires and rival 143 seat.

First road bike, paid 100 flat. Over 1000 miles plus later still love it. When I get a "real" bike, the difference should be surprising. This bike I will keep for a long long long time.

I have to ask though, anyone who owns this paint scheme. Do you get 'yelled' or 'laughed' at for riding a pink and yellow bike? I do, it tears at my soul.


----------



## Z3roadster (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello all.

I just joined this group in the hope of obtaining info on a 1988 Centurion Ironman Expert that I am refurbing (and plan to sell next month).

I need to purchase a new quill/stem and a set of pedals. My first question is Do I need a 1" threaded stem? I have not been able to confirm this. I like the stem that RFC has on his bike. RFC...Is that 1" threaded? Who manufactures that particular stem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Z3roadster (Mar 23, 2011)

*One more question*

Does the DS Ironman Expert (with Sintour GPX) call for a 1/2" pedal or a 9/16" pedal?

Again, thanks in advance for any info on this.


----------



## jnotv (Jan 13, 2008)

*Here is my Dave Scott.*

Here's my modernized commuter, probably going to change to a compact crank to tackle my new commute to work! 

The crank arms and the handlebars are the only original parts.
View attachment 226970


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

iheartbenben said:


> I have an 88 Ironman Expert Dave Scott, all 105's, and most importantly, Miami Vice Baby! Biopace is strange, (I thought my crank was FUBAR'd from the way it moved), but I like it now.
> 
> Serial is N6P7842 Made in Japan
> 
> ...


Looking good! :thumbsup: 

When you say getting a real bike, you got one now!! 

I got a sweet 96 Litespeed Classic, it is light and super smooth. However, the Ironman has got something I can't put my finger on,but I feel it!! 

Since I have found the Centurion Love, I am not on the hunt for a Master and/or Prestige in my size..

Again, that's a sweet bike...


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

Z3roadster said:


> Does the DS Ironman Expert (with Sintour GPX) call for a 1/2" pedal or a 9/16" pedal?
> 
> Again, thanks in advance for any info on this.



Ask your question here, they have the all the Centurion specialists hanging in this thread, and will answer your question quickly..

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php/170942-Centurion-Serial-Number-Database


----------



## JE22 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Just got this today*

It's my first road bike, got this with the help of my friend at CList about two weeks ago. I need to change the brake lever hood. The rubber is kinda sticky and dirty.....Does anyone knows where to get it. It's kinda hard to find at local bike shop since it's an older shimano 105 sli brake. I believe mine is called aero type. Original part number or Replacement part number will help alot....thank you so much centurion lovers. 

View attachment 238318


----------



## nailtrail (Aug 19, 2011)

i love craigslist. i quit my job to the flip bikes on it. so far, its working out


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

JE22 said:


> It's my first road bike, got this with the help of my friend at CList about two weeks ago. I need to change the brake lever hood. The rubber is kinda sticky and dirty.....Does anyone knows where to get it. It's kinda hard to find at local bike shop since it's an older shimano 105 sli brake. I believe mine is called aero type. Original part number or Replacement part number will help alot....thank you so much centurion lovers.
> 
> View attachment 238318


Nice fine. Do a search on ebay for shimano 105 brake levers/hoods. Although the ones on my Centurion were in good condition, the ones on my 85 Raleigh Prestige where kind of worn. I got the levers and hoods combo for around $40 to $50. 

In addtion to my Ironman Expert, I also have an Ironman Master en-route to me. A buddy of mine picked it up off Craigslist. To tall for him, so he did some work to it, and passed it on to me. Life is dam sweet! 

Most peeps are on the hunt for the most so after Schwinn Paramounts, and Raleigh Professionals, which has ran the price of those used bikes sky high. However, everybody is not hip to how sweet the Centurions are, hence you can get one for a good price, and have a dam good bike...

Post some pics when you get you hoods and other fixins on the bike..

Safe ridin, 

ceh


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Heres mine, I was originaly going to flip it, But its so damn funky and just screams 80s!!!

I have been saving the white Origin 8 bakes and levers, this was the perfect bike to fit them on!

I generaly like my gears, but a single speed would be nice to have in the quiver to mess around on. This one rides super smooth, I am probably going to keep it and throw some nice ss or fixie wheels on it.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

mtnroadie said:


> Heres mine, I was originaly going to flip it, But its so damn funky and just screams 80s!!!
> 
> I have been saving the white Origin 8 bakes and levers, this was the perfect bike to fit them on!
> 
> I generaly like my gears, but a single speed would be nice to have in the quiver to mess around on. This one rides super smooth, I am probably going to keep it and throw some nice ss or fixie wheels on it.


That is super tight man!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Good choice on the hoods and levers too, sets it off just right. A buddy of mine is a Centurion expert, he has one that level too. BTW, I got me a master coming, making me have an expert and a master.. Everybody is looking for Paramounts and Raleigh Professionals, and the prices are sky high on those. Whereas, the Centurions, IMO, almost got the same level of performance, with looks to boot, and they can be had a knockdown prices. My $90 Centurion rides super good. Sheesh, I might be going with some good bar tape, and might change the wheels.. You on a roll!! :thumbsup:

Here is my buddy's bike.. He is a Centurion authority...


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

*My Dave*

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/davescott.jpg/'><img src='https://img845.imageshack.us/img845/3719/davescott.jpg' border='0'/></a>

<p> This WAS my Dave Scott. Had to let it go. This one was the Shimano 600 version. Not too many come up like this one. Cleanest Vintage bike i ever saw. And i have seen em.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks, looks like you will have the beginings of quite a collection of Centurions soon. They are totaly underated quality bikes that can be had for cheap, just keep checking CL often and know when and when not to low ball. 

ALso keep an eye out for Centurion design Diamondback, like the Prevail tg. They are also very high quality Japanese bikes, I beleive Centurion was bought by Diamondback? and their early models even had "Centurion" written on them. I had a neon green TG a few years back but it was too big so i sold the frame. and kept the Shimano 600 parts.

Your buddies bike looks sick! I really like the yellow housing, pedals and bottle cage, just the right amount of yellow I sometimes feel like the yellow tires on mine are a bit much, but they are already getting dirty after one ride some maybe not for long. And all the Campy well thats just awesome!

I work on lots bikes from many different countries and always notice that Japanese made bikes are very well put together, always disasssemble with the greatest of ease. I know that wierd because all the components are almost always similar. But i will say this ... I avoid vintage French bikes like the plague. As soon as i see a cotterless crank i run the other way, because sooner rather than later i will be taking an electric saw to the axel of the crank.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

Right now, I am hoping to bag a red/white or black Master in 60 to 62cm. Also, on my to-get-list is 85 Raleigh Grand Prix, the one with the chrome head tube. I already have the Raleigh Prestige and Competition, both 85s and with the chrome head tube. Again, these bikes are underrated like the Centurions, and you don't have to spend and arm and leg to get one.

In the meantime, ride safe, 

ceh


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

carbonite said:


> <a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/davescott.jpg/'><img src='https://img845.imageshack.us/img845/3719/davescott.jpg' border='0'/></a>
> 
> <p> This WAS my Dave Scott. Had to let it go. This one was the Shimano 600 version. Not too many come up like this one. Cleanest Vintage bike i ever saw. And i have seen em.


She looks good. No way I would have let it go..


----------

